# Someone gives another pair of highend bib shorts. Would you sell or use?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

A good "problem" to have. And seeing as it's a slow day at work....

I presume everyone has their favorite piece of bike apparel, bib or short, etc. Maybe you save it for mega long days or races, whatever. And you probably have 1 - umpteenth backup old garments that aren't quite ready for the trash but see duty for short days, for mud races, etc.

What would you do if someone gave you an exact item you already own. Keep them or sell them for other hobby related expenses?

Someone recently gifted me a pair of my favorite bibs. So nice of them. I have 3 backups and wonder if you'd have remorse not owning two pair of your faves. I'm a minimalist and don't need 5 bibs. Really can't sell old used bibs (ewww) but new in plastic original wrapping bibs can sell no problem.

Use?
Sell?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Use.

I have a theory:

If you have shoes or bibs or any wear items that work great for you than buy as much as you can afford. Buy 3 or 4 pairs of those shoes. Buy 8 of those saddles. Buy 10 of those pairs of bibs.

Unless of course you don't care what you ride in and you can ride without discomfort in whatever. I, on the other hand, need specific gear or I have discomfort/pain. I don't want to be the guy scrambling to find a pair of those old shoes or that saddle not made any more or whatever. 

If it works great, stock up on it as much as you can. You'll eventually get to it. You'll be happy when you do.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

The ones you have will wear out. If they are your favorite than I don't see why you would get rid of them. I found some tires I like and bought up 4 more pair because they are discontinued and were on sale. Do I need them now, no but they aren't going to last forever. Also adding another to your rotation will keep them all feeling better for longer.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

every time I find an item that perfectly suits my needs, it gets dis-continued by the mfg.

stock up when you can.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

five pairs of shorts is a bit much. then again, I have two favorites and three meh shorts. so I guess having five faves tops that. 

and oh.... If anyone comes across any now discontinued Hincapie EMERGENCE stuff in XL, bottom or top. PM me please!!! 

I'm so afraid of "running out" of my Emergence stuff that I find myself wearing the old pairs literally into the ground with the new stuff getting less saddle time.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> Use.
> 
> I have a theory:
> 
> ...


Agree. For a bicyclist's butt, if you find something that works, stick to it and stock pile it. Life's too short to wear the second tier bibs or use the second tier saddle if you don't have to!

FWIW, I have stockpiled my favorite saddle and have one on each of my 5 bikes (2 road, one cross, one MTB, one Tandem) *and* and extra... they quit making them a few years ago and I found several bargains on ebay. I'm lucky that I have three different bibs that rotate top tier (as well as a couple second tier, laundry day ones), but as they wear out, I'll probably just replace with mulitple pair of one of those three, depending on which is still available.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

9W9W said:


> _*five pairs of shorts is a bit much*_. then again, I have two favorites and three meh shorts. so I guess having five faves tops that.
> 
> and oh.... If anyone comes across any now discontinued Hincapie EMERGENCE stuff in XL, bottom or top. PM me please!!!
> 
> I'm so afraid of "running out" of my Emergence stuff that I find myself wearing the old pairs literally into the ground with the new stuff getting less saddle time.


Depends on how often you are riding in kit, and how often you are or aren't doing laundry. If you're riding in kit 6 days a week, 5 pair of shorts only just cuts it....unless you want to be washing cycling clothes twice a week.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bikewriter said:


> A good "problem" to have. And seeing as it's a slow day at work....
> 
> I presume everyone has their favorite piece of bike apparel, bib or short, etc. Maybe you save it for mega long days or races, whatever. And you probably have 1 - umpteenth backup old garments that aren't quite ready for the trash but see duty for short days, for mud races, etc.
> 
> ...


My opinion (as a hoarder in training): if you really like these bibs, keep them. Maybe toss one of the grungy pairs


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks to all for the replies. After reading the input I've decided to use the new bibs. And to clarify, I have 1 pair of the awesome bibs and 3 old "meh" different brand bibs of which 1 hasn't been worn in forever. They're like the backup to the backup, ha.

So now I have two pair of the perfect bibs and two pair of backup bibs. I tossed that 1 grungy almost never worn bib.

Again, thanks!


----------

